# was kann man alles mit visual baisc machen



## php-man (9. November 2003)

ich hab mal eine Frage:
was kann man eigentlich alles mit Visual Basic programmieren?
mein freund hat nähmlich ein visual basic buch und dass könnte ich mir ausborgen und ich müsste mir keines kaufen wenn ich eine andere programmiersprache lernen will


----------



## Dario Linsky (9. November 2003)

> was kann man eigentlich alles mit Visual Basic programmieren?


Fast alles, was man mit anderen Programmiersprachen besser umsetzen kann.


----------



## danielm (9. November 2003)

@Dario Linsky
noja, wenn du von a nach b kommen willst, kaufst du dir dann erst ein neues auto oder nimmst du evlt. den zug?!


----------



## Dario Linsky (9. November 2003)

Kommt drauf an... Was ist Deiner Meinung nach der Zug und was ist das Auto?


----------



## danielm (10. November 2003)

naja der zug is halt vb... kannst schnell ne karte kaufen und los fahren... is vll. net so komfortabel aber um schnell ans ziel zu kommen is es ok.

aber wenn man vll. größeres gepäck hat und nen bissel bequemer reisen will dann braucht man nen auto, aber da muss man halt erst nen führerschein machen und alles mögliche bedeken wie z.b. versicherung usw. 
also c++ oder so

mfg daniel


----------



## Dario Linsky (10. November 2003)

Mag sein, aber was Laufzeitperformance, gut lesbare Syntax oder (Abwärts-)Kompatibilität angeht, ist Visual Basic allenfalls eine Regionalbahn, bei der man mal eben schnell auf einem Wochenendticket mitfahren kann, bei grösseren Entfernungen zig Mal umsteigen muss und sich das Abteil mit 50 sturzbetrunkenen Fussballfans teilt.
C++ ist dagegen ein erstklassiges ICE-Abteil.

Wenn es wirklich nur darum geht, "mal eben schnell" was zusammenzuklicken, ohne wirklich wirklich Programmieren zu lernen, ist es schon in Ordnung. Wenn es um mehr geht, sollte man lieber gleich eine *richtige* Programmiersprache lernen.
Mal angenommen, man wohnt in Münster, arbeitet aber in Braunschweig - was ist dann angenehmer? Jeden Morgen dreieinhalb Stunden mit dem Zug zu fahren, was am Tag ca. 30 Euro kosten würde, oder einmal umziehen und damit hat sich die Sache erledigt.

Ausserdem hat man bei einem Zug nicht so viel Kontrolle über die Strecke, die man fährt, sondern ist immer angewiesen auf irgendwelche Bahnangestellten, die dann sowieso wieder Verspätung haben, oder mal wieder warten müssen, weil irgendwas nicht passt. Und wenn der Zug dann entgleist, ist es evtl. sowieso aus.
Klar, mit einem Auto kann man genau so einen Unfall bauen und dabei sterben, aber daran ist dann kein Zugführer namens Bill Gates Schuld. 

Nur, um mal beim Vergleich mit den Zügen zu bleiben.


----------



## php-man (10. November 2003)

also ich hab mich auch in anderen Foren erkundigt und dort wurde mir zu C/C++, Java und Delphi geraten. 
nunja ich werde jetzt beginne Delphi zu lernen. Könnt ihr mir dazu Bücher empfehlen


----------



## Kyrodust (10. November 2003)

Lade dir am besten das Tutorial zu Delphi von Computerbild.de runter hier ist ein Link:

Link 

Nun ich habe nie angefangen Delphi zu lernen, aber vielleicht hilft dir diese Tutorial weiter. Leider musst du dir die PDF's einzeln runterladen.


----------



## danielm (10. November 2003)

@Dario Linsky
*lach* ja ok  hengt deine antipartie vll. auch ein bissel damit zusammen das du ms insgesammt net so magst?!


----------



## tuxracer (10. November 2003)

@DanielM

Ich weiss man sollte nicht für andere Antworten besonders wenn der andere nicht vorher gefragt wurde, aber es könnte  sein, das DarioLinsky ein Linuxer ist 

Nun ich für meinen Teil finde das VB genau das erfüllt, was beschrieben wurde

Ein Mittel, um möglichst einfach, und ohne Grosse Kenntnisse, Programme realisieren zu können.

Aber sauberen Code bringst Du mit VB im Leben nicht her, wenn Du nicht schon gelernt hast (mit ner richtigen Programmiersprache) strukturiert zu programmieren.

Ich für meinen Teil kann C nur im Ansatz, dafür verstehe ich einiges von Assembler(zawr auch mehr von der Theorie als praktisch, weiil auf dem Rechner auf dem ich Assembler gelernt  programmiert heut echt niemand mehr, und da assembler sehr stark Prozessorbezogen ist, ist es natürlich stellenweise doch noch ein umdenken von nem VC64 zu nem x86.

Auch wenn Du es noch so gut anstellst, mit VB lässt sich kein wirklich schöner Code programmieren ( Ausser Du hast nen 100 Zoll Monitor  )
das Problem liegt daran, das es riesige Würmer von Objektbezeichnungen und Befehlen gibt, welche fast nicht kurzzukriegen sind und das mit den Zeilenumbrüchen ist auch nicht wirklich schön.


Deshalb ist es Fakt lerne C

oder eine zu C verwandte Sprache


----------



## Dario Linsky (10. November 2003)

Delphi hat zwar auch den Nachteil, dass da eher die Entwicklungsumgebung zum schnellen Zusammenklicken von Programmen verleitet, aber es bietet schon mehr sinnvolle Möglichkeiten, als eine Microsoft-Modesprache. Für Delphi  ich mir damals das Buch "Jetzt lern ich Delphi" geholt. Ist für Einsteiger meiner Meinung nach ganz gut geeignet, auch wenn es von Markt & Technik ist, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Zusammen mit den Tutorials von http://www.delphi-source.de und dem Archiv von http://www.swissdelphicenter.ch gibt das aber einen wirklich guten Einstieg.

An Daniel: Ich  nicht unbedingt was gegen Microsoft, aber ich musste selbst 2 Jahre Visual Basic "programmieren". Und ich  gesehen, was für Riesenprobleme man damit kriegt, wenn man auf VB6-Basis objektorientierte Anwendungen entwickeln will - was ja angeblich möglich sein sollte. Microsoft hat über 10 Jahre lang irgendwas halbfertiges verkauft, sowas könnte sich eigentlich kein Unternehmen leisten... 

Ausserdem bringt Visual Basic das Problem mit den DLLs mit sich: Sobald auf dem Zielrechner irgendwelche Bibliotheken in der falschen Version installiert sind, gibt es schon Probleme. Installiert man die benötigten Libraries für das eigene Programm, funktioniert möglicherweise irgendwas anderes nicht mehr.
Schon möglich, dass man mit Visual Basic ohne viel Hintergrundwissen schnell was zusammenklicken kann, aber die Zeit, die man nachher aufbringen muss, um die dadurch entstandenen Probleme wieder zu beseitigen stellen das schnell wieder in den Schatten.
VBA ist dazu noch eine Sicherheitslücke, wenn man sich mal an die Schlagzeilen aus diesem Sommer zurückerinnert oder an die Vielzahl von Makroviren in Office-Dokumenten denkt, die nur möglich sind, weil VBA als reine Makrosprache bis in die Grundstrukturen des Betriebssystems eingreifen darf. Auch ein Grund, aus dem ich inzwischen Linux benutze.

PS: Ihr müsst mich nicht immer mit vollem Namen anreden.


----------



## danielm (10. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tuxracer _
> *@DanielM
> 
> Ich weiss man sollte nicht für andere Antworten besonders wenn der andere nicht vorher gefragt wurde, aber es könnte  sein, das DarioLinsky ein Linuxer ist
> *



ach nö echt?!   seine signatur schon gelesen und deshalb meinte ich das ja 



> Deshalb ist es Fakt lerne C
> 
> oder eine zu C verwandte Sprache


noja ich mach ja auch nen bissel mit c++ rum, wegen der schule (vb daher auch) und is net so das ich jetzt behaupte vb is der hit, aber es ist auch net so, meiner meinung nach, das vb so ne art kinder-klicke-die-klack-sprache ist die jeder einfach so beim ersten mal beherrscht


----------



## tuxracer (11. November 2003)

@daniel


Ich behaupte auch gar nicht, dass VB ne klick di Klack Sprache ist,

aber Fakt ist, dass man mit VB recht schnell mal was zusammenschräubeln kann, ohne echt was vom programmen zu verstehen.

Wenn es dann tiefer geht, und es komplex wird, dann ist VB auch nicht mehr ganz so klick di klack.

weiterer Fakt ist, das es fast unmöglich ist, grössere Codes halbwegs übersichtlich zu gestalten, und man muss sich schon enorm gewohnt sein, sauber und strukturiert zu programmieren, um nicht alle schlechten Manieren des schlechten Programmierstils  zu verwenden.

Wenn nämlich jemand mit VB lernt, ist der schlechte Programmierstil schon fast vorprogrammiert.

Am besten erkennt man das, wenn man mit VBA mal beginnt, wie es jeder macht, (Makro aufzeichnen)und dann mit dem Wissen eines Profis, den Code der da erstellt wurde analysiert, und mit dem vergleicht, was man selbst gecodet hätte um das gleiche Problem zu lösen.

Es ist schrecklich und abscheulich, was da für Code Berge rauskommen, und wenn man mal weiss wies geht, reicht beim selber Coden 

oftmals ne einzige Zeile

anstelle des Monstercodes.

sagt doch alles ned?


----------



## Kyrodust (11. November 2003)

Also wenn Ihr mich fragt, ist VB eine gute Sprache um in die Welt der Programmierung einzusteigen. Natürlich kann VB nicht mit C++ oder so mithalten, aber ich denke, man kann doch einiges damit machen.


----------



## computers (11. November 2003)

*vb oder delphi*

Hallo,

ich habe das thema bis hierhin durch gelesen. ich hatte heute ein streitgespräch mit einem mitschüler. er programmiert halbwegs delphi. ich habe mich bisher nur auf vb beschränkt.

er ist der meinung mit vb könnte man gar nicht richtig programmieren und überhaupt sei die umgebungsentwicklung von vb eine katastrophe und in wirklichkeit würde vb und nicht der programmierer programmieren. außerdem warf er mir an den kopf ich könne gar nicht programmieren.

mal davon abgesehen, dass das ein ziemlich unsachlicher ton war, bin ich da etwas anderer meinung, weil ich bereits viele kleine schöne programme mit vb geschrieben hab.

ich kenne delphi aber nicht.

kann mir mal jemand die grundlegenden unterschiede der beiden sprachen schildern und vielleicht zu der aussage stellung nehmen? 

danke!

gruß,
steffen


----------



## FastProg (11. November 2003)

Eigentlich ist VB genau so gut wie VC++.

Unterschiede:

```
VB                          C++
Lernschwierigkeit          +                            -
ProgrammGesw.              -                             +
Möglichkeiten             -                             +
(In Visual Basic kann man, aber auch neue möglichkeiten 
durch SteuerElemente bekommen)
ProgammierGesw            +                             -
```

Das sind meine Meinungen 

Visual Basic läuft nur auf Windows rechner, genau so wie Visual C++, aber C++ läuft unter Linux und Windows usw... (Für die Leute die auch unter linux programmieren wollen)


----------



## Dario Linsky (11. November 2003)

Vergleich das mal lieber etwas anders:

```
Visual Basic     Delphi      Java         C/C++
Lernschwierigkeit:                     x             +         ++           --
Laufzeitperformance:                   x             +         x            ++
Entwicklungsgeschwindigkeit:           -             +         +            -
Hardwarenähe:                          -             x         --           ++
Plattformunabhängigkeit:              --             x         +++          +
Sichere Zukunftsperspektive:          --             +         +++          +++
Sauberer Programmierstil:             --            ++         +++          +++
```

Zur Entwicklungsgeschwindigkeit zählen auch die ganzen Probleme, mit denen man während der Programmierung konfrontiert wird: nervende Entwicklungsumgebungen, die alles besser wissen wollen; Laufzeitprobleme auf manchen Rechnern, auf denen irgendwas nicht vernünftig installiert worden ist (z.B. der Internet Explorer); und so weiter...
Mit "sichere Zukunftsperspektive" ist gemeint, dass man auch in 10 Jahren noch mit der Sprache was erreichen kann. Visual Basic hat sich seit der ersten Version immer grundlegend verändert. VB 6 ist inzwischen eigentlich schon tot, da es vom neuesten MS-Modetrend namens .net abgelöst worden ist und der offizielle Support dafür in knapp 2 oder 3 Jahren vollständig wegfallen wird.

Visual Basic ist weder eine einfach zu lernende Klicki-Bunti-Sprache noch eine sinnvoll einzusetzende Programmiersprache. Es gibt keinen Grund, sich freiwillig damit auseinander zu setzen.
Was die Unterschiede von VB gegenüber Delphi angeht: VB ist von Microsoft, Delphi von Borland. Mit Delphi kann man genau so schlechten Programmierstil lernen und der Entwicklungsumgebung das Denken überlassen. Andererseits bietet Delphi einige Möglichkeiten, die man mit VB nicht hat und umgekehrt.
VB und Delphi sind eben einfach Feinde und daran wird sich auch so schnell nichts ändern.

Vergleichen wir mal die Syntax:

```
// Java:
package de.helloworld;

public class HelloWorld {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        System.out.println("Hello World");
    }
}

// Delphi:
program helloworld

begin
    WriteLn("Hello World");
end.

// C++:
#include <iostream>

int main(int argc, char **argv) {
    cout << "Hello World" << endl;
    return 0;
}

// C:
#include <stdio.h>

int main(int argc, char **argv) {
    printf("Hello World\n");
    return 0;
}

// Visual Basic:
Ach, Konsolenausgabe geht erst ab VB.net? Das ist ja lustig... :rolleyes:
```

Kurz: Wenn Du eine sichere Programmiersprache lernen willst, die einfach zu verstehen ist, trotzdem gut eingesetzt werden kann und auch in 10 Jahren noch aktuell ist, dann nimm Java.


----------



## php-man (11. November 2003)

also mich würde interessieren was man alles mit Java machen kann.


----------



## Dario Linsky (11. November 2003)

Mit Java generell möglich: Programmieren.
Für Details einfach mal im Java-Board fragen, da wirst Du garantiert mit Antworten zugeschüttet.


----------



## php-man (17. November 2003)

also mein freund hat mich überredet C++ zu lernen und er hat mir auch ein Buch empfohlen!

nunja ich werde bei dieser Entscheidung entgültig bleiben


----------



## php-man (17. November 2003)

C++, Objektorientiertes Programmieren von Anfang an 
was haltet ihr von diesem Buch?
kann mir jemand dieses empfehlen?


----------

